# B14 best place to buy?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Summit I found for 887 with free shipping. Bilstein B14 Performance Coilover Kits 47-171725

this site is 798 plus free shipping but I’ve never heard of them. 








Bilstein 47-171725 - Bilstein B14 (PSS) Suspension Kit Chevrolet Cruze Front and Rear


Bilstein B14 PSS Suspension Kit Chevrolet Cruze Front and Rear - 47-171725



www.lmperformance.com


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

They are BBB accredited... sounds legit.... pay with a card or paypal if available... 800 is a smoking deal...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

-loki- said:


> They are BBB accredited... sounds legit.... pay with a card or paypal if available... 800 is a smoking deal...


Definitely seems a great deal and the fact they confirmed Bilstein has them in stock shows they know their stuff. They had a few months with none in inventory at Bilstein.
Yah should be safe, I’m gonna call Bilstein and see if they are an authorized dealer.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm just waiting to go back to work to do my drop and put on an evo 8 spoiler.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

-loki- said:


> I'm just waiting to go back to work to do my drop and put on an evo 8 spoiler.


Evo 8 spoiler? This I have to see. I want to buy the coil overs and have them. Once I hit 60k I’ll do white line rear sway bar+B14+new control arm bushing.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Check on TireRack as well - they have it at $837 right now.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Check on TireRack as well - they have it at $837 right now.


Not bad and I already buy tires from them. Lmperformance is based in Florida and with taxes should be 800$. Worse case PayPal has me covered. By the way how has the ATS calipers for the diesel been coming along?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Itll be ready soon


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Not bad and I already buy tires from them. Lmperformance is based in Florida and with taxes should be 800$. Worse case PayPal has me covered. By the way how has the ATS calipers for the diesel been coming along?


I got my B6s for the Camaro from Tire Rack - they by far had them for the best price, and they came in like...a day.

I imagine LMPerformance is legit enough (especially if you've done any searching on them that proves that), so I wouldn't be too against that myself. Seems like they have good ratings on Reseller Ratings (though some are product reviews, which means people don't know how to use the internet): LMPerformance Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I got my B6s for the Camaro from Tire Rack - they by far had them for the best price, and they came in like...a day.
> 
> I imagine LMPerformance is legit enough (especially if you've done any searching on them that proves that), so I wouldn't be too against that myself. Seems like they have good ratings on Reseller Ratings (though some are product reviews, which means people don't know how to use the internet): LMPerformance Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Since they take PayPal I think I’ll take a leap with that. Worse case PayPal majority of the time favors buyers, plus google shows other folks have used them before. I’m excited to see what the b14 kit dialed in by a race shop and the new tires can do. Cruze has always surprised me at the handling a solid twist beam rear and “econobox” car can do.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup - both the Cobalt and Cruze are really solid examples of what a torsion beam is capable of. Having the Watts link on the Cruze just helps matters. I'd love to have one on my Volt, as you really can feel the back end shift side to side when you go over large bumps in the road.

You don't get that in the Cobalt, but I also have a massive swaybar out back (1.25" Powell Hardcore bar), which helps stiffen everything up a lot. That car actually oversteers.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yup - both the Cobalt and Cruze are really solid examples of what a torsion beam is capable of. Having the Watts link on the Cruze just helps matters. I'd love to have one on my Volt, as you really can feel the back end shift side to side when you go over large bumps in the road.
> 
> You don't get that in the Cobalt, but I also have a massive swaybar out back (1.25" Powell Hardcore bar), which helps stiffen everything up a lot. That car actually oversteers.


Oversteer on a FWD is always a fun combo. At a job back when when the focus came out it liked to oversteer and it was fun letting it and correcting it easily.
I’m also going to get the white line rear sway bar.


----------



## RS4play (Mar 31, 2020)

I just purchased from LMR the B14 last Friday. Supposed to get delivered Wednesday. Was the cheapest place I found with free shipping. Rock Auto was cheapest but after shipping they were just like everyone else in $840 + range. Looking forward to adjusting my cruze's attitude.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

RS4play said:


> I just purchased from LMR the B14 last Friday. Supposed to get delivered Wednesday. Was the cheapest place I found with free shipping. Rock Auto was cheapest but after shipping they were just like everyone else in $840 + range. Looking forward to adjusting my cruze's attitude.


Let me know if it all comes well picked and in good shape. I’m ready to buy it. I like the lowered looks but I’m going to have it set at the highest setting. Even at highest it’s still a 1.2 drop if I recall vs the full 2.0. I’m more in it for the monotube Shocks, tuned valving, more aggressively spring springs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the B8's with Eibach springs, a Whiteline swaybar and a few Ultra Racing strut bars and love it. I think the B14 kit should be even better though as it is adjustable.


----------



## RS4play (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm definitely interested in the adjustability of ride height as well as the spring rate for more spirited driving during my commute.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I have the B8's with Eibach springs, a Whiteline swaybar and a few Ultra Racing strut bars and love it. I think the B14 kit should be even better though as it is adjustable.


That’s why I like the B14 kit. I’ll have a race shop set up the suspension with me in it. Plus down the road Bilstein can rebuild them. I want to add the rear sway bar as well. How did yours change with it?


----------



## RS4play (Mar 31, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> Let me know if it all comes well picked and in good shape. I’m ready to buy it. I like the lowered looks but I’m going to have it set at the highest setting. Even at highest it’s still a 1.2 drop if I recall vs the full 2.0. I’m more in it for the monotube Shocks, tuned valving, more aggressively spring springs.


I got it Wednesday and it came undamaged just like you pulled it off the shelf. Very pleased with how it was packed. I've installed the rear and will be doing the front tommorow.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> That’s why I like the B14 kit. I’ll have a race shop set up the suspension with me in it. Plus down the road Bilstein can rebuild them. I want to add the rear sway bar as well. How did yours change with it?


After brakes, fluids etc and new tires, to me this is the first mod one should do. Made it much more sure footed.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Autozone is high at $1106, but then you get 20% off with their promo. Brings it down to $885 + tax and free shipping. 

Oreilly is $838 but says out of stock for home shipping. 

All depends on how quick you want them and who has them in stock as well.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> After brakes, fluids etc and new tires, to me this is the first mod one should do. Made it much more sure footed.


Fluids all kept up as per manual, see my other post for the BFG comp 2 a-s I installed recently, now comes the B14 and rear sway bar.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Fluids all kept up as per manual, see my other post for the BFG comp 2 a-s I installed recently, now comes the B14 and rear sway bar.


Can you post the link to the BFG post. I could not find it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Can you post the link to the BFG post. I could not find it.











Bye junk goodyear fuelmax, hello BFG compt 2 A/S


Finally hit 40k miles and even with constant rotation and weekly PSI check the fuel maxes where toast. hated the lack of traction both wet and dry, hated the numb steering, hated the lack of communication from the road. they scrub and plow any turn that is anything but granny speeds.Now i have...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

S







o an update folks. I called summit racing and they matched LMPerformance. I also got them to price match the Whiteline rear sway bar kit to 162 amazon price from the 214 they had on their site. I also got the SPS camber bolts so I can dial in the optimal negative front camber. Total 981 shipped, with good credit I got the chase freedom card that ya spend 500 get 200 cash back AND 0% for 15 months if I want it. So total of 981-200=781 to my door for B14 kit and the rear sway bar kit. Not bad I think.


----------

